# Which one to set for CEMC or NAMAS



## coder21 (May 18, 2009)

Which cert is better is better to set for?  Or are they about the same?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (May 20, 2009)

I have both. Go for the AAPC credential first, NAMAS isn't as recognized yet


----------



## Love Coding! (May 20, 2009)

*Namas*

I just received my NAMAS certification for Certified Professional Medical Auditor.  I was told when I first signed up for the class that this certification CPMA is recognized by both AHIMA and AAPC.   I guess it depends which area of the US you work in...


----------



## coder21 (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.  For the CEMC where can you find the teaching doc. guidelines?  Also if you where auding a chart and you can not read it.  Would you not give any points or would you ask the doctor to rewrite that part?

Thanks again


----------



## ringalls (May 21, 2009)

Hi Coder21
I got my CEMC last year, I found the  95 and 97 CMS guidelines , an audit that will cover 95 and 97 elements and I use the Ingenix book 
_Understanding E/M coding_ very  helpful. 
Good Luck
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC


----------



## msbrowning (May 21, 2009)

I passed the NAMAS test today and I plan on taking the CEMC exam by the end of the year.

Nikkiy, AAHA, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA


----------

